# Can I safely Silicone 2 Peaces of glass together to make 1?



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

i have 2 by 2s can i use them to make a 4 by 2 by 2 tank


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

a good general quick answer is no, however each situation is different and presents different ways to accomplish the end result. by using 2 pieces you are taking any structural strength out of that side of glass. if it is for the bottom absolutely not.
just buy a new piece.
james


----------



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

what about if i glue a 2 by 6" on the crack becuse i have 5 2 by 2s and if i use them i need 2 2 by 4s if i dont i need 3 2 = $80 3= $120 and i will have 20gallons of h20 in the tank


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

one gallon of water = roughly 8lbs. 20 gals = 160 lbs. sadly i think your 2 x 2 pieces will not work for what you are intending. perhaps use those pieces to make a 2 cube euro viv? tanks are made of such thick glass for their ability to hold weight. if you arent using braces (which still would likely fail) there seems (to me) to be very little chance of success. those glass prices seem high. you really dont need horribly thick stuff. but think of it like a double door. you can still push them open when they are locked in the middle.

james


----------



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

its 1/4" thick and its from lowes a 2 by 4 for 40$ = $5 a sf and the thank would be able to hold 120g but I’m filling it 5" deep so 25g plus rocks and hydro balls so maybe 10g at most and about the door thing this is stuck together has pressure on both sides and the water won’t touch the gap because of the peace of glass on top of it how do i put a pic in to show u


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you already have this glass ? 

If not, I would highly recommend finding your local glass shop. It could be a lot cheaper than lowes or HD.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i understand what you are saying about the 6 inch brace however that will likely not be sufficient. you need solid sheets of glass for that. remember we said 20 gals = 160 lbs. thats a lot of weight, and i can tell you that once you add rocks to the equation it only gets heavier. 

spend the $$$ and do it right the first time.

also the only way i have found to get clean edges when you silicone is to mask the area about 1/2 inch from where the two perpendicular pieces meet, and run your finger over. then pull the tape off while the silicone is still wet.

james


----------



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

what about the sides i'm going to make it 4' tall not long so use it on the back it will have suport from the gs foam maybe some pvc pipe the sides will be a full 2 by 4 the bace will be a 2 by 2 and the front will be doors


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been to a lot of Lowe's stores and have never seen 1/4 inch glass for sale. Are you sure its not acrylic? The prices u mentioned seemed more in line with acrylic than glass. Lowes does carry acrylic.

Chris


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Now aside from structural integrity the ascetics of this tank seem to be in line with a trailer park? It is a question of even if you could would you really want a tank that has silicone (and not a clean seal like on factory aquariums), seams, and braces right across the middle? I think even if you managed to get this thing working it would be like the Joe Dirt of vivariums! Just my opinion , but seems very ghetto to me. Just stick to a smaller tank, save up and do it right with a bigger tank, or build one properly from single pieces of glass/plexi of appropriate thickness. You will be much happier in the end.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

I almost wonder if it's worth it to you to craigslist purchase as many tanks as you can get and cut them apart and use the glass. Here's a general list of tank sizes. Good luck

Fish Aquarium and Tank  Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks


----------



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

The bottom will be a full sheet the only 2 sides will have multiple sheets. The back and the front u won’t see the back and the front will have multi sheets because of sliding doors. This is my first tank that I’ve built so not the best looking but not awful this is my 3rd tank with gs background. The crack will be fine it will be 2 feet of the ground so water won’t touch it. The tank is made acrylic but I’m using silicone don’t want to mess with weld on. The problem is I’m 14 and don’t have the money to start over IV spent months researching how to build tanks. I’m going to brace it at the crack and at the top with acrylic and PVC pipe.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

silicone wont hold the acrylic for long. you really have to glue / weld it.

james


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

longliveledzeppelin said:


> The bottom will be a full sheet the only 2 sides will have multiple sheets. The back and the front u won’t see the back and the front will have multi sheets because of sliding doors. This is my first tank that I’ve built so not the best looking but not awful this is my 3rd tank with gs background. The crack will be fine it will be 2 feet of the ground so water won’t touch it. The tank is made acrylic but I’m using silicone don’t want to mess with weld on. The problem is I’m 14 and don’t have the money to start over IV spent months researching how to build tanks. I’m going to brace it at the crack and at the top with acrylic and PVC pipe.



Ahh Well if the visible seams will just be on the sides then it will prob be ok. If you great stuff the sides then you can just put black silicone or contact paper on the sides anyway to hide the great stuff then no visible seams.


----------



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

only on the back and it will be 2-3 in from the wall


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

longliveledzeppelin said:


> The bottom will be a full sheet the only 2 sides will have multiple sheets. The back and the front u won’t see the back and the front will have multi sheets because of sliding doors. This is my first tank that I’ve built so not the best looking but not awful this is my 3rd tank with gs background. The crack will be fine it will be 2 feet of the ground so water won’t touch it. The tank is made acrylic but I’m using silicone don’t want to mess with weld on. The problem is I’m 14 and don’t have the money to start over IV spent months researching how to build tanks. I’m going to brace it at the crack and at the top with acrylic and PVC pipe.



If your so set on your decision and against any advice offered why ask ?


----------



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

i'm just straped for cash and i seen people take 2 tanks and make one its fine now i was asking about the bottom but now its the back


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

If you're straped for cash it would probably be cheaper to go get a new or used tank. This one sounds like it could turn into a money pit and a lot of headaches. I'm not sure if you've already picked this up from lowes (i think you did) just return it. Like you said you're only 14. Take you're time. wait until you have the tools, knowledge and money to build it right. You probably wouldn't be happy with the end result and might overwelm you in the process.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> If you're straped for cash it would probably be cheaper to go get a new or used tank. This one sounds like it could turn into a money pit and a lot of headaches. I'm not sure if you've already picked this up from lowes (i think you did) just return it. Like you said you're only 14. Take you're time. wait until you have the tools, knowledge and money to build it right. You probably wouldn't be happy with the end result and might overwelm you in the process.


_And_... as was mentioned above silicone will not bond acrylic. In other words you risk having a leaky viv or worse, escaped occupants.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Don't try it. It would be structurally unsound and break if there was pressure applied to the glass.


----------

